# Is there any difference between filler and plaster?



## him_15

Dear all, I just began my scenery making journey, and after grabbing some plasticard and pink foam, I am looking for filler but could only found something called plaster from the hardware store. May I ask can it be used for the exact function and effect without any problem at all? Thank you! :grin:


----------



## falcoso

Plaster would not be advised for modelling as it can be crumble and brittle when dry. Don't know about filler but that stuff should be fine as it is a bit tougher


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Well, plaster is plaster, its used in plastering by plasterers. When you see a nice smooth wall, that is often the work of a plasterer using plaster. 

Filler is filler, it fills things. It is often used to fill gaps in things like walls and wood. 

Depending on the task at hand you may need either plaster or filler or lemmings or a saucepan. 


It may be helpful if you explain what it is you are doing or intend to do so that we can say for certain what material you need or how best to use the material you have.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I think filler is just not as "wet" as plaster when you mix it so it can be pushed into cracks etc more easily. 

Final result wise I don't think there is much difference.

Lemmings however can make a real difference to your tabletop experience.


----------



## Kreuger

Spackle or wall and joint compound is usually a fairly light weight material used to smooth dry wall and fill gaps.

Plaster is similar in many respects, but has a different composition. Additionally, if you buy the "add water" or plaster of Paris, be aware that when mixed with water it releases a considerable amount of heat.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Plaster (especially Plaster of Paris) is usually fine grain so is weaker but can be very smooth.

Filler is often grittier which makes it stronger but creates a minimum size of texture.


----------



## Desolatemm

Plaster of Paris is fantastic for creating duplicates of terrain pieces. They chip/scratch easy, but they are dirt cheap and easy to make so replacements are a cinch.


----------



## falcoso

Yeah but when the lemmings knock it off the table its probably going to break


----------



## Desolatemm

falcoso said:


> Yeah but when the lemmings knock it off the table its probably going to break


Made a lot of "tin-foil mold" cars out of Plaster of Paris. I've dropped them lots of time and none have broken. Surprisingly durable.


----------



## chromedog

Mix a bit of pva glue with the plaster of paris (and some oxide tint) and you will have a slightly more durable plaster that doesn't chip and reveal whiteness underneath.


----------

